# MECA 3X weekend in CA 4/27 & 4/28



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

4/27 in Modesto CA

4/28 in Bakersfield CA


Modesto will be at Liquid Trends and will be both IASCA and MECA (SQ only) event. 

Bakersfields will be a MECA SQ and SPL event as well as Bass Ballin (New SPL format). 

I will post more flyers for the events soon.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone from SoCal willing to come up for this? Would be great to see some of you guys.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

I'll be coming up for Bakersfield


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I hope we get more SQ guys from So Cal as I plan to host a show down South sometime this year in hopes to get those interested a chance at gaining their points for MECA state finals.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

There should be a few of us from the neglected region.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Well if the turnout is even from North and South in Bakersfield I will try my hardest to have MECA state finals in Bakersfield or the surrounding area for sure.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

MK1 Smart ready for transport.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

papasin said:


> MK1 Smart ready for transport.












smartception?

-

I will be in Modesto this weekend. Hope to see lots of you there!

-J


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't make it. But I'd love to see more shows down this way. And would like to see state in bakersfield.


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

It was Awesome to hang out with the SoCal guys again. Some amazing sounding cars down there as Big Red is tuning like a Boss down there. Its great to see the NorCal/SoCal friendly but fierce competitiveness is still very alive and well. Congrats to all the winners and I look forward to seeing you guys soon.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

sorry I couldn't make it  Hopefully my truck will be dialed in soon,


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks to the judges for the great feedback. Many thanks to Kimo for all the hard work in organizing a pair of back to back shows over 3 hours away from each other, and as importantly for allowing us to load the MK1 in the back of his pickup truck!


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Kimo another great show; thanks for putting it together. I always have a good time coming up your shows and hanging out with the NorCal guys. Congrats to the winners. Looking forward to the next one. 
 John


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Thank you to Kimo for everything, Brian for hosting at Modesto, and all the competitors for keeping it fun!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I guess I'm the only that has a problem with the SPL cars being so close to the SQ cars that really sucked!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

That was a lot of fun. Kimo, you did a fine job. See u guys next time


----------

